# Restoring an Atlas 10D



## obrian (Mar 18, 2012)

I found this old Atlas on Craig's List. I have been watching for months and finally found something that was close and reasonable. It looked workable and sounded quiet. So I decided to take a chance and bought it $350. After a week of cleaning with mostly "elbow grease and Scotch Brite then a week of repainting and assembly It looks a little better. the Hand wheel on the tail stock and cranks on the carrage need replaced. One of the inside chuck jaws was broken but the outside jaws are ok. Also had to replace the wiring as it would run in reverse only. 

Almost ready to make chips. Need to finish the tool past and get a center for the tail stock.


----------



## n4zou (Mar 18, 2012)

Grizzly has hand wheels on clearance sale. Get them while there cheap. Some of them also make nice flywheels too.


----------



## steamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Obrian,

Looking good!...It's amazing how much a good cleaning helps out with the looks of things.....and how much work a good cleaning is! :bow:

Dave


----------

